# New console on which we can play PC games......



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2009)

I've just read a news in Gamespot.com, that a new console has been released Named OnLIve which can play any PC game at ultra high resolutions.

Consoles Hardware:

Nothing but two USB connectors for keyboard and mouse. A network adapter, AV out port. that's it...

How it works......?

Just like you tube... you are watching the videos from the youtube server. The game you wish to play is loaded in the servers of the console manufactureres, and the button you press will be transmitted to their servers, the regarding button press action will be executed in the servers. That means you will be playing game on thier  server system... Then the game video of that server is transmitted through network to the OnLive console.. Which we will connect to the TV. So, we are watching our own gameplay video renderd realtime...

this is what it looks like...
*i43.tinypic.com/w2m7iw.jpg

Working procedure....
*i42.tinypic.com/2vmspoi.jpg


It will be released for testing in this summer.. and released in this year ending....


----------



## desiibond (Mar 25, 2009)

hmm. interesting.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2009)

U didnt mentioned that 720p need minimum 5mbps line and standard definition need 1.5mb line...

here we dont even have a full time unlimited 2 mbps line....not useful here

but yes a noteworthy gizmo which can give competition to Consoles


----------



## yippee (Mar 28, 2009)

xbox live wasn't successful in our country because of the slow internet speed and now with the FUP i doubt we will be ever able to enjoy these kind of things...


----------



## ayuboy (Apr 3, 2009)

WTF Did that mention low latency?
****in ISPs in India hav such bad routing that getting low latency = a dream for us Gamers.
Xbox live needs very low latency or elce they kick us from servers.


----------

